# The Ludwig Theatre - RP Area



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

So this is a Roleplaying area and takes place at a fake concert place called "The Ludwig Theatre" and it's just opened it is cutting edge! This is a place to meet friends, dance, to perform with your band (yes you can get on stage and perform after the following band is done) and also get drunk lol. Only two rules 1.No Yiffing 2. Have Fun!


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

*Aora is waiting for any guests to arrive and is whistling*


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

*sneaks up on him and hugs him* hey~


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

*falls over and laughs* Hey Jacky


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

(sry gtg)


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

Whatcha doin Aora? you didn't come home like you usually do.


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

(aww ok)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 3, 2018)

Wulf was in his aspect of a wild gray wolf when he got Aora's invitation.  So he trotted into the theater on all fours.  Ticket in his mouth.

He hopped his front paws up on the ticket booth and dropped the ticket in the slot,  then slipped in through the doors.  

Seeing Aora and Jack, he yip- yipped a hello and trotted over to them.

He sat down on his haunches and looked at the stage expectantly.  His tongue lolled out in a wolfish grin.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

zyther got a ticket in the mail. it was sent to malik but he didnt want to go so he decided to give it to zyther. "screw ill check it out its only a couple blocks from my apartment". he makes his way to the ludwig "hmm nice place um hello anyone there the doors locked "hello? anyone"


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

Aaron was walking around town, finding something to do. He didn’t get a contract, he didn’t seek anybody for revenge that day, it was like a day off. So he saw this enormous building with the big words “THE LUDWIG THEATRE” shining across the top. _A bit of music wouldn’t hurt, _he thought to himself, and went to the entrance.

Inside, he already saw his buddy, Wulf, and the quirky hyena, Zyther. Since Wulf was preoccupied greeting other people, he went to talk to @zyther kaldrok .

Zyther was busy trying to open the doors that were apparently locked. “Hello Zyther,” Aaron greeted him, “We met at the restaurant with the shoe bomb.” He looked at the door, it’s knob was jammed. “Let me help you with that.” he said
politely. He pulled out a special pin that he brings around all the time, and picked the lock on the door.

_click
_
The door swung right open. They both walked in casually as if the door had worked in the first place. “So, what are you here for?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 3, 2018)

"ah friend gave me his invitation and i was interested nothing really to do. so did you find out why that hobo had an assassin brand on his shoulder


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "ah friend gave me his invitation and i was interested nothing really to do. so did you find out why that hobo had an assassin brand on his shoulder


Aaron explained to Zyther that the symbol on his shoulder was just a tattoo, “It’s not some kind of initiation process.”

He didn’t know that he needed a ticket, so he pretended he didn’t hear that part. “So were you expecting anybody you knew to come here?”


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

(I'd sneak up and scare you two but I'm preoccupied and stuck until Aora comes back)


----------



## Asassinator (May 3, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (I'd sneak up and scare you two but I'm preoccupied and stuck until Aora comes back)


(I’ll be waiting...)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron explained to Zyther that the symbol on his shoulder was just a tattoo, “It’s not some kind of initiation process.”
> 
> He didn’t know that he needed a ticket, so he pretended he didn’t hear that part. “So were you expecting anybody you knew to come here?”


"ah na just was bored angelo's been on a trip with his sisters so i guess im just curious"


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "ah na just was bored angelo's been on a trip with his sisters so i guess im just curious"


“I see.” Aaron replied, “Well, at least you got me!” He said jokingly. They barely know each other, except for the fact that they saved each other’s lives that one time...

They walked into the big hall to find that Wulf was socializing with the jackal he had seen at the restaurant (@JackJackal ), and a wolf with purple hair, (@AoraTheWolf ) who he assumed was the host of this event.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"ha i remember at the resturant he thought i had his knife" he called out to @JackJackal "hey you ever find your knife?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

*I look to you two and smile* "Ah it's you! Didn't expect you to be here" I greeted


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

zyther shakes jacks hadnt "hey i like this kinda stuff"


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

“Hey... person. I never really got your name. Mine is Aaron, what about you?”


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

"Jack. Jack Jackal. It's nice to meet you."


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

“Nice to meet you Jack. Were you at the manor too?”


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

*thinks back to what happened* 'Y-yeah I was..."


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Aaron could already see the trauma in his eyes. He feared it too. “It’s ok Jack. I was there too.”


(FYI Jack new character in Don Volpe I think it’s a snek)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(it looks like a snek yes a fancy snek)


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

(really now?)
"Yeah...*sigh* i hurt so many people..."


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (really now?)
> "Yeah...*sigh* i hurt so many people..."


"We all did." Aaron said reassuringly, "It was a horrible place."


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (May 4, 2018)

(Evening. I am really lost)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

(evening so basically we are at a music theatre i think)


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

(yeah and also a few people here also came from the Don Volpe RP, so we're chatting about it)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron was walking around town, finding something to do. He didn’t get a contract, he didn’t seek anybody for revenge that day, it was like a day off. So he saw this enormous building with the big words “THE LUDWIG THEATRE” shining across the top. _A bit of music wouldn’t hurt, _he thought to himself, and went to the entrance.
> 
> Inside, he already saw his buddy, Wulf, and the quirky hyena, Zyther. Since Wulf was preoccupied greeting other people, he went to talk to @zyther kaldrok .
> 
> ...




Being in his wild wolf aspect, when Wulf saw Aaron come in, he yip-  yipped to him in a friendly greeting.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Being in his wild wolf aspect, when Wulf saw Aaron come in, he yip-  yipped to him in a friendly greeting.


While Aaron, Zither and Jack were mourning their own sanity that they hadn’t almost lost from the manor experience, he heard the yipping of Wulf. He gestured him to come over since they were all there in the manor.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

zyther saw @Wulf Canavar he got an uncontrollable urge to play (as in wrestle) "what the fucks happening!!!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 4, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> (Evening. I am really lost)




((A lot of the characters here are also roleplaying in the Don Volpe RP.   It's reaching a tense part of the story, and they're talking about it.  This one looks like a place to start a band on stage))

Wulf looked around, wondering if anyone wanted to start a band.



Asassinator said:


> While Aaron, Zither and Jack were mourning their own sanity that they hadn’t almost lost from the manor experience, he heard the yipping of Wulf. He gestured him to come over since they were all there in the manor.



Since there wasn't a band playing after all, and since their host, @AoraTheWolf had left, Wulf trotted over to the group.   To be at head height, he hopped up on a theater seat, and sat on his haunches.  He wasn't in the mood to talk, but he sat up and followed the conversation, turning his head as they talked.




zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther saw @Wulf Canavar he got an uncontrollable urge to play (as in wrestle) "what the fucks happening!!!"



Since Zyther wanted to wrestle, Wulf hopped down from the seat and trotted over.   First he leapt up with his front legs and tried to knock Zyther over.   Then, not waiting to see the result, he ran around and tried to trip Zyther by ramming into the back of Zyther's knees.   If he succeeds, Wulf stands over the hyena with a foot on his chest as if to say "ha!   gotcha!"

Whether it worked or not, then Wulf trots up to the stage.   Back in the back of the stage there is a hanging curtain, and behind it are basically any kind of instrument you could want.   Even ranging to modern computerized instruments that basically play themselves.   Kind of like Rock Band, bet even more realistic.  Wulf pulled the curtain back a bit to show them what's there.   

Then he trotted back to the front of the stage to see if they wanted to start a band for fun.   Maybe play a kareoke cover version of Neon Trees, "Animals'?

Or maybe Zyther wants to wrestle more?   If that, Wulf will dodge and not let Zyther catch him.   Although he wouldn't mind being scracthed behind the ears.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2018)

_eats a hamburger_


----------



## Pompadork (May 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> _eats a hamburger_


_That could’ve been my cousin you sick freak_


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> _That could’ve been my cousin you sick freak_


_(This is why the world of furries is weird)_


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

Aora walked back into The Theatre. "Oh Hey Everyone!"


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

"Well now that there are people here it is time to actually begin and open..." Aora said mystically.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"ooo intriguing"


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

Aora went to a backstage room with a few friends (other oc's) and got ready to perform as the lights dimmed.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

The conversation they were having was interrupted, as their host appears and welcomes them in. Aaron walked up to the host and shook his hand.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

"Everyone. The Show Is About To Begin!" An anouncer said and you could faintly drumsticks clapping.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

The band start as electricity was shocked through the air practically. They performed the following


----------



## Rant (May 4, 2018)

*perches high on the catwalk/lights, fluffs up and watches*​


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

The song ended.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 4, 2018)

"Whats up everyone?!" He smiled and said into the mic


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

“That was amazing!” Aaron shouted to Aora. “Do more!”


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (May 4, 2018)

Zero walks in through the back. He slaps his black tiger friend on the back. Roak looks down at him. " let's hope we can dazzle somebody's record company." barks Zero. Roak nods. He eyes the performers on stage.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> The band start as electricity was shocked through the air practically. They performed the following



Wulf howled his applause!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

(ooh can i perform?)


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

(Sure, but you need a band)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 5, 2018)

(depression)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> (ooh can i perform?)



Wulf ran up on stage,   he and @Oakie-Dokie played Animal by Neon Trees.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 5, 2018)

"Another one, eh?" He said with a smile. He started to strum the guitar once more and played a familiar song.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 5, 2018)

"Hell Yeah!" Aora howled and laughed!


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 5, 2018)

Aora applauded @Wulf Canavar and   @Oakie-Dokie


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> "Whats up everyone?!" He smiled and said into the mic



Wulf howled in answer.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> "Another one, eh?" He said with a smile. He started to strum the guitar once more and played a familiar song.




Wulf had, never seen or heard CColdplay's Talk before, but he sure liked it.  He stood up on all fours and ' sang' along in wolf howls.


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

I walked through the doors to The Ludwig Theatre, hesitantly. Walking into the main area I could see the atmosphere was lively, good music playing. Most of the furs surrounding the stage were dancing to the music. I saw an excited looking wulf howling along with the music. I relaxed, people seem pretty cool here. I remembered there was some new dance moves I wanted to try out. I grabbed a shot off a tray that was being passed around by an adorable looking dog. Well, HERE GOES NOTHING!


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

While Aaron was enjoying the music, he heard the doors open and saw a lion walk through.

He turned back from his chair and waved his hand. 

“Hello. Have a seat, the music is great here!”


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> While Aaron was enjoying the music, he heard the doors open and saw a lion walk through.
> 
> He turned back from his chair and waved his hand.
> 
> “Hello. Have a seat, the music is great here!”




*Takes a seat next to the friendly Shiba Inu*

"Yeah! This place is great! "

(The shot I had earlier making me much more animated and lively than usual)

"Here, Try one of these!"

*Hands Aaron a shot of some brightly colored liquor*


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> *Takes a seat next to the friendly Shiba Inu*
> 
> "Yeah! This place is great! "
> 
> ...


Aaron wasn’t a fan of liquor, so he politely refused his offer. 

“No thank you. I’m not a fan of alcohol. By the way, what’s your name? Mine is Aaron.”


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron wasn’t a fan of liquor, so he politely refused his offer.
> 
> “No thank you. I’m not a fan of alcohol. By the way, what’s your name? Mine is Aaron.”



Oh okay, the booze aren't for everyone. Nice to meet you Aaron! I'm Izar. I heard  the music from down the street. Thought I should come down and see what all the hype was.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> Oh okay, the booze aren't for everyone. Nice to meet you Aaron! I'm Izar. I heard  the music from down the street. Thought I should come down and see what all the hype was.


“Well right now, they’re kinda just warming up. Anyone can play, you know. Are you good with instruments?”


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Well right now, they’re kinda just warming up. Anyone can play, you know. Are you good with instruments?”



WOW! That was quite the warm-up. Yeah, I play the electric guitar. I've also been told I can sing pretty well too.  What about you? Are you good with any instruments?


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> WOW! That was quite the warm-up. Yeah, I play the electric guitar. I've also been told I can sing pretty well too.  What about you? Are you good with any instruments?


“Not really.” Aaron said, slightly embarrassed. “I’ve only played the French Horn during Middle school.”


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Not really.” Aaron said, slightly embarrassed. “I’ve only played the French Horn during Middle school.”



That's okay, *Pats Aaron on back*.

(The music is starting to die down, there's an opening up on stage)

We should go up on the stage. I'll Play the Guitar, you can do vocals.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> That's okay, *Pats Aaron on back*.
> 
> (The music is starting to die down, there's an opening up on stage)
> 
> We should go up on the stage. I'll Play the Guitar, you can do vocals.


Aaron was the shy type, but Izar’s encouraging tone forced him to give it a try.

“Sure, why not.” Then they both went on stage.


----------



## Dreva (May 6, 2018)

Terry has been lurking from the shadow as he watched the spectacle in the Ludwig Theatre. When the last band descended from the platform, he signaled his band and they shamelessly stormed the theatre.

The panda in his beige coat cleared his throat and japed at the speaker. "Sorry folks, I decide to hijack this premise and here goes your agonizing 4 mins with me."


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Terry has been lurking from the shadow as he watched the spectacle in the Ludwig Theatre. When the last band descended from the platform, he signaled his band and they shamelessly stormed the theatre.
> 
> The panda in his beige coat cleared his throat and japed at the speaker. "Sorry folks, I decide to hijack this premise and here goes your agonizing 4 mins with me."





Asassinator said:


> Aaron was the shy type, but Izar’s encouraging tone forced him to give it a try.
> 
> “Sure, why not.” Then they both went on stage.




Aaron and Izar jumped up on the stage with Terry and his band. Izar played the guitar, and Aaron kept pace with the vocals. Both were clearly under skilled compared to the confident Panda and his band. But managed to hold their own very well.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> Aaron and Izar jumped up on the stage with Terry and his band. Izar played the guitar, and Aaron kept pace with the vocals. Both were clearly under skilled compared to the confident Panda and his band. But managed to hold their own very well.


Aaron really liked the performance he and Izar had just done, and wanted to perform again. 

“Hey Izar, let’s go again! This time without the panda.” He was getting real excited now.


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron really liked the performance he and Izar had just done, and wanted to perform again.
> 
> “Hey Izar, let’s go again! This time without the panda.” He was getting real excited now.




Izar enthusiastically said to Aaron,

“Okay let’s go!”

Izar grabbed Aaron by the hand and they walked back up on the now empty stage. All eyes were on them.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar enthusiastically said to Aaron,
> 
> “Okay let’s go!”
> 
> Izar grabbed Aaron by the hand and they walked back up on the now empty stage. All eyes were on them.



Wulf sat up, watching intently.   He wanted them to play more!

((hey there, pick a vido, get the link to it, and use the Link button when you do your reply.  That way we can listen to the song you want to play.))


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Aaron whispered a song name into Izar’s ear, and he started playing his guitar while Aaron sang along.






Aaron couldn’t believe that all that time singing in his car finally payed off.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf sat up, watching intently.   He wanted them to play more!
> 
> ((hey there, pick a vido, get the link to it, and use the Link button when you do your reply.  That way we can listen to the song you want to play.))


(Just did buddy)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron whispered a song name into Izar’s ear, and he started playing his guitar while Aaron sang along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wulf howled along with @assassinator singing All of Me!


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron whispered a song name into Izar’s ear, and he started playing his guitar while Aaron sang along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aaron and Izar gave it there all and played their best. The amount of applause surprised Izar. A glance off the stage, Izar spotted an enthusiastic wulf encouraging them to keep going. With a thumbs up from Aaron they played a second song.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf howled along with @assassinator singing All of Me!


Aaron could see Wulf howling for him. He blushed slightly. After the song, Izar insisted that they played another song, and he obliged.

After he song, they both bowed and exited the stage. Aaron felt especially content with himself.

(fun fact: I _am _a shy boi IRL, and I only dream of being able to come out of my shyness and do all of this. I just thought I needed to say that.)


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron could see Wulf howling for him. He blushed slightly. After the song, Izar insisted that they played another song, and he obliged.
> 
> After he song, they both bowed and exited the stage. Aaron felt especially contempt with himself.
> 
> (fun fact: I _am _a shy boi IRL, and I only dream of being able to come out of my shyness and do all of this. I just thought I needed to say that.)




(I am too. Fun to RP it though . Baby steps, lol.)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron could see Wulf howling for him. He blushed slightly. After the song, Izar insisted that they played another song, and he obliged.
> 
> After he song, they both bowed and exited the stage. Aaron felt especially contempt with himself.
> 
> (fun fact: I _am _a shy boi IRL, and I only dream of being able to come out of my shyness and do all of this. I just thought I needed to say that.)




((Well, good for you then!    Check the definitions of contempt and content.   I think you meant to say content?   I think you're doing well!   Keep it up!  Maybe some of this can roll over into you real life.))


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I think you meant to say content?


(Yeah I did. Stupid autocorrect!)


Izar said:


> (I am too. Fun to RP it though . Baby steps, lol.)


(Glad to know I’m not the only one :3)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

Oak cheered loudly for the two of them, amazed at their singing ability.


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Oak cheered loudly for the two of them, amazed at their singing ability.




As Izar walked off the stage, he was grinning from ear to ear, he didn’t  remember the last time he had so much fun. He noticed a friendly wolf applauding. He enthusiastically approached the wolf. 

*extends arm handshake*

“Hi! I’m Izar! Couldn’t help but notice you as I was leaving the stage.”


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> As Izar walked off the stage, he was grinning from ear to ear, he didn’t  remember the last time he had so much fun. He noticed a friendly wolf applauding. He enthusiastically approached the wolf.
> 
> *extends arm handshake*
> 
> “Hi! I’m Izar! Couldn’t help but notice you as I was leaving the stage.”


*takes hand*
"Hey! I'm Oak. You're an amazing singer, dude."


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> *takes hand*
> "Hey! I'm Oak. You're an amazing singer, dude."




Izar blushed slightly, not used to compliments, with a large toothy grin he replied.

“Nice to meet you Oak! Well gee, thanks! My pal @Asassinator  did most of the vocals. I was just trying to keep up on my guitar! How are you enjoying your evening? “


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar blushed slightly, not used to compliments, with a large toothy grin he replied.
> 
> “Nice to meet you Oak! Well gee, thanks! My pal @Asassinator  did most of the vocals. I was just trying to keep up on my guitar! How are you enjoying your evening? “


"It's pretty good, I guess. Loving hearing everyone perform." Oak smiled softly and took a sip from his water bottle, taking in Izar more fully. "You doing alright as well?"


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "It's pretty good, I guess. Loving hearing everyone perform." Oak smiled softly and took a sip from his water bottle, taking in Izar more fully. "You doing alright as well?"



Oh yeah, everyone here is great at performing.. Yeah I’m doing good. This isn’t usually my type of scene but I figured I’d come out and meet some cool people, maybe try out some of my new dance moves.
*Izar grins slyly showing his razor sharp fangs*
*strikes an animated dance pose, Izars toned chest muscles bulging through his tee shirt*

So you good with any instruments? Got any moves yourself?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> Oh yeah, everyone here is great at performing.. Yeah I’m doing good. This isn’t usually my type of scene but I figured I’d come out and meet some cool people, maybe try out some of my new dance moves.
> *Izar grins slyly showing his razor sharp fangs*
> *strikes an animated dance pose, Izars toned chest muscles bulging through his tee shirt*
> 
> So you good with any instruments? Got any moves yourself?


Oak blushed softly and glanced quickly down at his own chest, disheartened a bit that he had nothing to impress this dude with. "I can play almost anything, but I can't dance to save my life."


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> Oak blushed softly and glanced quickly down at his own chest, disheartened a bit that he had nothing to impress this dude with. "I can play almost anything, but I can't dance to save my life."




*Izar smiles warmly at oak*

(A new group of furs is starting a new show. Sounds fast paced, great to dance to. )

*Izar gets excited*

“That’s okay if you can’t dance well, no one can, we’re furry, we just need to stand there and look cute! Follow my lead, we can try to dance to this song that’s about to come on.


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Aaron sat back on his chair, resting while the music was being played. The music was getting faster so Aaron stood up to see what was happening around him.

The crowds were cheering wildly, the band was playing enthusiastically, and he could see clearly that Izar and what Aaron assumed was Izar’s friend were dancing together. He decided to go dance with them.


----------



## initiald (May 6, 2018)

((hey guys !!! im a new member here and you guys should note/dm me if you wanna rp!!! i have a new sona/oc i wanna rp as!!!! ^____^ ))


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

Izar said:


> *Izar smiles warmly at oak*
> 
> (A new group of furs is starting a new show. Sounds fast paced, great to dance to. )
> 
> ...


(OMGG THIS IS MY BOP)
"O-okay." Oak stared frightened at his new friend, eyes glazed, not knowing quite what to do.
_Follow his lead._
Sure enough, the catchy Maroon 5 song had set the Lion into a cute little groove, a half-smile etched into his warm, friendly face. Oak followed his moves, step-by-step, slowly gaining confidence until he suddenly was dancing on his own, working up a cheering crowd.


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron sat back on his chair, resting while the music was being played. The music was getting faster so Aaron stood up to see what was happening around him.
> 
> The crowds were cheering wildly, the band was playing enthusiastically, and he could see clearly that Izar and what Aaron assumed was Izar’s friend were dancing together. He decided to go dance with them.





Oakie-Dokie said:


> (OMGG THIS IS MY BOP)
> "O-okay." Oak stared frightened at his new friend, eyes glazed, not knowing quite what to do.
> _Follow his lead._
> Sure enough, the catchy Maroon 5 song had set the Lion into a cute little groove, a half-smile etched into his warm, friendly face. Oak followed his moves, step-by-step, slowly gaining confidence until he suddenly was dancing on his own, working up a cheering crowd.




Izar and Oak were really getting into the song. Oak catched on at a Surprisingly quick pace. His wolfie speed and grace easily outpacing the hulking lion.

Izar greeted his friend Aaron with a big hug and the three continued to rip up the dance floor, with many admirers applauding. Izar asked Aaron.

“Hey! How’s it going?”


----------



## Asassinator (May 6, 2018)

Aaron greeted Izar with a warm smile.

“Pretty good!” He exclaimed, “You got some pretty good moves!”

While twisting and turning on the disco-ey floor, Aaron found his way to the wolf Izar was with. “Hello! I saw you talking to Izar. What’s your name? Mine’s Aaron.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

zyther wakes up now in a broom closet "um hello who put me here?"


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

"Hey guys, did you hear someone?" Oak murmured, startled. He could've sworn he'd just heard a voice coming from the broom closet.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

zyther knocked on the door "hello anyone HELLO"


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

(wait someone get me up to speed. I was busy for a while.)


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Aaron thought this wolf was kinda rude to ignore his question, but he was right, there was someone screaming in the broom closet. He went closer to hear some knocking and Zyther’s voice.

“Oh shoot it’s Zyther!” Aaron opened the doors of the closet.


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> (wait someone get me up to speed. I was busy for a while.)


Several people danced and sang, and Zyther’s trapped in a broom closet somehow, but I just freed him, so we’re good XD


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2018)

(ok then.)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

"Hi, I'm Oak."


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Hi, I'm Oak."


“Hello Oak. You’re a pretty good dancer from what I’ve seen. I saw you cheering for me and Izar just now. Thanks.”


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Hello Oak. You’re a pretty good dancer from what I’ve seen. I saw you cheering for me and Izar just now. Thanks.”


"Ahm, thanks... I've never really... I was copying Izar. You two are good." Oak cast a cursory glance down at his paws and smiled.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

@Asassinator "ah thanks aaron um i have some thing id like to perform i just need to" zyther convulses and a black mist exits his mouth "ahhhh its good to be back what do you want my boy?" "we are gonna be performing in a bit i just need to get ready"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

zyther gets on stage he looks at darizo and gives him a knod "make me brutal" darizo smiles and raises his arms zyther morphs into a demonic hyena wings sprouting from his back eyes blood red teeth jagged and sharp. grasping the microphine while other lesser demons enter the stage "WHOS READY FOR A SHOW" he yells into the microphone.


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

Izar was exhausted after two songs and a dance, he decided to take a seat in the front row, behind the stage.

News was heard that a hyena was to be performing soon

Izar glanced over and saw a confident and proud looking hyena getting ready.  Enthused, Izar whistled and cheered!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 7, 2018)

the sounds of screams echoed through the theatre as they were getting ready "HERE WE GO BOYS LET HIT IT"  his mouth erupted with fir when they started to play


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Oak wandered over to the back of the room, not knowing what to do. It seemed everyone was having a good time, and he didn't want to be a bummer. It would be best to stay off to the side.
The song playing seemed good enough, and he smiled softly at the Hyena's enthusiasm before pulling out his phone and hopping onto Twitter.


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

The show was raging, that confident hyena really seemed to be bringing down the House

Izar, completely forgetting that he was tired got a feral burst of energy.  Izar lunged up and started dancing to the music and started to sing along.

Izar noticed his friend Oak hanging out over in the back room, Izar beckoned him over.

With an animated smile Izar said

“Hey! How’s it going buddy? Why ya back there? Come join us out here, this guy singing is great!”


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 7, 2018)

Izar said:


> The show was raging, that confident hyena really seemed to be bringing down the House
> 
> Izar, completely forgetting that he was tired got a feral burst of energy.  Izar lunged up and started dancing to the music and started to sing along.
> 
> ...


"What? I can't hear you!" Oak yelled over the music. "This guy is amazing!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 7, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> the sounds of screams echoed through the theatre as they were getting ready "HERE WE GO BOYS LET HIT IT"  his mouth erupted with fir when they started to play


Aaron looked at the hyena’s singing, but realizes that it was actually Zyther’s inner demon that was singing! 

_Oh shit, _he thought to himself, _what’s he going to do now?_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

(na its me dont worry i just let darizo morph me ill be like this for a little while)


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

( Oh ok. XD But Aaron doesn't know that so he'll continue to be a bit sketchy about it)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

(ah ok thats cool)


----------



## Izar (May 8, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (ah ok thats cool)




After the latest song was a big hit Izar wanted to meet the performer. 

Izar leaped  up to the stage where the hyena was, and enthusiastically  asked the Hyena,

“Hey mate, that was some impressive singing! I’m Izar! what’s your name?”


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> (ah ok thats cool)


Despite fearing what could happen with Darzio here, he had to admit the singing is pretty good. He cheered for the demon.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

zyther saw the lion jump up so he stepped towards him and talked flames spurting from his maw "zyther"


----------



## Izar (May 8, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther saw the lion jump up so he stepped towards him and talked flames spurting from his maw "zyther"




At the sight of flames shooting from Zyther’s mouth, Izars eyes grew wide. Eyes fixed on the hyena. 

“Woah! What was that???? How did you do that Zyther?!”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

his eyes turned red and he smiled while darizo came up behind and put a hand on his shoulder "i have been touched by the flames of hell AND I LIKED IT" just then zyther sprouted demon wings and roared


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> his eyes turned red and he smiled while darizo came up behind and put a hand on his shoulder "i have been touched by the flames of hell AND I LIKED IT" just then zyther sprouted demon wings and roared


"Yo! Take me with you next time!!" Oak replied, smirking. "Heaven is overrated."


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Yo! Take me with you next time!!" Oak replied, smirking. "Heaven is overrated."


(The way you said that made you sound like you were on drugs lmao)


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

(Kinda wanna join, but having no idea what's going atm. Anyone gimme a brief summary plz ?)


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

(Zyther just performed, we're all just sorta hanging around)
(who says i'm not on drugs lmao)


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

(A'ight.)

A rather bulky/chubby chimera-ish creature makes his way into the room and looks around for a seat, when he sees Zyther and other folks.

"A demonic hyena playing in a rock band ? Heh, seems like my type of theatre."

With that in mind, he casually walks in.
His snake tail curiously and attentively eyes at everyone's tails, until he pokes its head and politely warns it against doing it, his voice low enough so only it hears what he says.

- We're in public, knock it off. Not everyone's tail is sentient like you.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

the snake behind zyther came up to @Oakie-Dokie "that can be arranged"


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 8, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> the snake behind zyther came up to @Oakie-Dokie "that can be arranged"


"Whoa, dude, I was kidding. Let me get laid first at least." Oak laughed awkwardly and moved to the side of the group.


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

The creature (named Spark) is still casually looking around the place and doesn't see Oak moving away... or hear what he just said. Probably for the best.
Then he makes his way to an empty table and takes his seat. His tail rests on the table as well.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 8, 2018)

"well its is your choice" darizo moved back to the stage "WHO READY FOR ONE MORE" the demons on the stage with zyther became engulfed and more demonic as zyther grew spikes and a forked tongue.


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

Spark frowns a bit at the loud/noisy performance, and kind of rethinks the decision of coming in here, but then decides to just stick around. He chuckles and thinks to himself :

"Show-off..."


----------



## Izar (May 8, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> his eyes turned red and he smiled while darizo came up behind and put a hand on his shoulder "i have been touched by the flames of hell AND I LIKED IT" just then zyther sprouted demon wings and roared




Izar was astonished and mesmerized by the sudden shift in Zyther.

Izar  cautiously preceded.

“Wow! Does Darizo ever make you do anything that you don’t want to do?”


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

Spark glances at Izar, then Zyther, and takes a deep breath to gain confidence. He then walks on stage and grabs the mic.

- G'evenin', ladies and gents. I'd like to add one more lovely melody to the playlist tonight. "Lovely melody", about to happen, thank you. Hit it, folks.

He then brings another mic in, near his snake tail. It lets out a hiss as if to wind up its part, then starts the song. The two performing a duo rap.


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> (who says i'm not on drugs lmao)


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

Izar casually grabs another drink and confidently strides through the groups of people in the concert hall.

"Hmm, I wonder what else I can do."  Izar said, slyly.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

"Hey, Izar! Wanna do a duet? I have a surprise." Oak felt he owed the Lion a favour for wanting to include him, and he hoped the dude would be happy with the offer.


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

Izars ears perked up, he thought he heard somebody calling from behind him.

Izar instinctually turned around, pinning a startled stranger to one of the far walls in the concert hall, with one hulking paw.

Little did Izar realize, it was his pal Oak.

The bloodlust suddenly disappeared from Izars piercing green eyes, grip loosened from oaks arm.

“Oak! Never sneak up on a lion like that... heh, sorry.. got a little carrierd away with myself.” Izar said admitingly.

“A duet you say?” Izar questioned, eyes wide. “What did you have in mind?”  Izar said, with a large toothy grin


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

zyther got of the stage the other demons bowing and being enveloped by flames. he still had his muscular demonic appearance but with less flames and no wings while darizo morphed back into him


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izars ears perked up, he thought he heard somebody calling from behind him.
> 
> Izar instinctually turned around, pinning a startled stranger to one of the far walls in the concert hall, with one hulking paw.
> 
> ...


"Oh, uhh... Sorry... Maybe Bohemian Rhapdosy?" Oak coughed, winded, and shook out his arm.


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther got of the stage the other demons bowing and being enveloped by flames. he still had his muscular demonic appearance but with less flames and no wings while darizo morphed back into him



The air in the concert hall was suddenly lifted. Izar felt a strange sense that some great evil has left this place. Too bad, Izar thought. He was beginning to like it. 



Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Oh, uhh... Sorry... Maybe Bohemian Rhapdosy?" Oak coughed, winded, and shook out his arm.



Izars eyes grew wider still. His large toothy grin curling into a confident snarl. 

“Yes I can Still fulfill my lifelong dream to be a rockstar! Fans will call my name, and faint at my gaze! Billboards will plaster my devilishly handsome visage for the world to see! Late night talk shows! I’ll even be on Elen!!!” Izar thought to himself.

Izar looked at his pal Oak straight in the eye and Cooley stated

“Yeah, sounds cool bro.” Holding in his excitement of a giddy school girl.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

*Instant transmissions into the concert audience with friend Scout (a.k.a my sister)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

"ah furry z fighter"


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

"nope, not a Z fighter, just learned it" Skylar says (Me) "P-p-p-pleased tah met shah" Scout says in his usual lispy voice (My sis)


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

"Wait, if this is a concert... Scout, wanna go up after them?" Skylar asked "Sure whynaut?" Scout punned


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

Izar said:


> The air in the concert hall was suddenly lifted. Izar felt a strange sense that some great evil has left this place. Too bad, Izar thought. He was beginning to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yes!! I mean, cool. Let's go."

_Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy? ...





_


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Yes!! I mean, cool. Let's go."
> 
> _Is this the real life?
> Is this just fantasy? ...
> ...


_Caught in a landslide.
No escape from reality...
_
Aaron sang along to one of his favorite songs as Izar and Oak had a wonderful performance.


“GOOD JOB GUYS!” He shouted as the song ended.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 9, 2018)

Amazing! Queen! This is just AHHH


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 9, 2018)

Aora couldn't help but dance.


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> "Yes!! I mean, cool. Let's go."
> 
> _Is this the real life?
> Is this just fantasy? ...
> ...




Oak and Izar jammed out to the Queen hit.

The crowd goes wild!

Ahh.. Lifelong dream realized. Izar thought. :3


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 9, 2018)

"This is amazing!" Aora got ready to play.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 9, 2018)

"You guys ready for the next performance?!"


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 9, 2018)

Oak cheered, ecstatic. "Yeah!!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

"Give us your best!" Aaron shouted.


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> "You guys ready for the next performance?!"



Izar sat in front of the stage, watching the wolf set up for his show.

"Woohoo! YOU GOT THIS!" Izar encouraged.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 10, 2018)

(i'm gone all next week starting today ;-; drag Oak around if you want)


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 10, 2018)

"Alright here we go. How about a little solo!"


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 10, 2018)

"How was that?!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Aaron whistles and cheered. Although he’s never heard of the tune before up until this moment, he loved it nonetheless.
“Amazing!” He said.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 10, 2018)

"How about we get a little harder?" Aora said with a devilish smile.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 10, 2018)

After Aora was done, Skylar and Scout went onstage and sang.




 with Skylar singing Sans' part and Scout singing Papyrus'


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Aaron cheered although he couldn’t really understand the lyrics. The way they sang showed how much the song meant to them, and Aaron was touched by it.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 10, 2018)

Aora smiled happily.


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron cheered although he couldn’t really understand the lyrics. The way they sang showed how much the song meant to them, and Aaron was touched by it.


Oh, I'll send the lyrics ver.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

After Skylar and Scout finished their song, Aaron stepped on stage.

"Hello, everybody." He greeted the audience, "I'm a bit tired, so I'm just going to sing this little song."

He held the mic and sang the song.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 11, 2018)

Aora cheered assasinator on with a innocent grin.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

“Thank you, Thank you.” Aaron said and gave a huge bow before getting offstage. He really was tired. But he wanted to stay and watch. He decided to take a little nap while some other people perform.

(You can now wake Aaron up if you want to perform with him >w<)


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 11, 2018)

Aora went back to the stage once more, for the electricity in the place was fuel for him practically. He grabbed the guitar once more.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 11, 2018)

As Aora finished he got an idea. "Everyone come here and get up and get up on stage with me. I have an idea!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> Aora went back to the stage once more, for the electricity in the place was fuel for him practically. He grabbed the guitar once more.


(Damn that was depressing)


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Damn that was depressing)


(Yee)


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 11, 2018)

"Everyone get your friends and get up here!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Just as he was about to doze off, Aaron heard the last performer tell everybody to get up onto the stage.

*yawns* “Welp, let’s go.” He said as he walked onto the stage.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 11, 2018)

"Get your friends everyone!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

AoraTheWolf said:


> "Get your friends everyone!"


(The friends are sleeping IRL or working somewhere. Let’s just wait for maybe two more users to reply.)


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

"Woah! You've been standing up on that stage for 29 hours!" Izar said astonished

Izar quickly jumps up on the stage

"Okay one more!"


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> "Woah! You've been standing up on that stage for 29 hours!" Izar said astonished
> 
> Izar quickly jumps up on the stage
> 
> "Okay one more!"


(Wait, what? We were waiting for more people to come So we can do whatever Aora was wanting to do.)


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Wait, what? We were waiting for more people to come So we can do whatever Aora was wanting to do.)




*Izar thinks*

Izar looks around for Aora. Seeing that he was nowhere to be seen Izar approached his friend Aaron

"Hmm.. Looks like Aora gave us the slip." Izar said to Aaron


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> *Izar thinks*
> 
> Izar looks around for Aora. Seeing that he was nowhere to be seen Izar approached his friend Aaron
> 
> "Hmm.. Looks like Aora gave us the slip." Izar said to Aaron


(Sure why not)

Aaron looked around, he swore he saw Aora a few minutes ago. But he was gone.

“Well that’s a pity.” Aaron said disappointingly, then placed his paws on Izar’s shoulders “Wanna do another duet? I’ve got a great song!”


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (Sure why not)
> 
> Aaron looked around, he swore he saw Aora a few minutes ago. But he was gone.
> 
> “Well that’s a pity.” Aaron said disappointingly, then placed his paws on Izar’s shoulders “Wanna do another duet? I’ve got a great song!”





Izar looked off the stage to see a restless crowd forming in the concert hall.

Izar smiled at his friend Aaron.

"These people are getting restless! We better give em a show before they start throwing chairs! Lets rock it out!" Izar said excitedly to Aaron


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Aaron got the song and showed it to Izar, and he started playing.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

(I also want someone who can play ukulele for this next song that kinda needs four people. So the singer [me], guitarist [Izar], ukulele [vacant], and drummer [vacant]. It’s not necessary, but it just feels like it makes more sense)


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> (I also want someone who can play ukulele for this next song that kinda needs four people. So the singer [me], guitarist [Izar], ukulele [vacant], and drummer [vacant]. It’s not necessary, but it just feels like it makes more sense)





Izar was just warming up on his guitar, although pleased he was getting most of the chords right.

Izar looked over at Aaron to see he was doing more than just keep up, he had some serious skills on the guitar too!

"Woah! Didn't know you could play so well!" Izar said


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> Izar was just warming up on his guitar, although pleased he was getting most of the chords right.
> 
> Izar looked over at Aaron to see he was doing more than just keep up, he had some serious skills on the guitar too!
> 
> "Woah! Didn't know you could play so well!" Izar said


“Well, that was my first try actually. Must’ve been the pressure.” He chuckled at himself. “You did very good too.”


(Still need those players!)


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Well, that was my first try actually. Must’ve been the pressure.” He chuckled at himself. “You did very good too.”
> 
> 
> (Still need those players!)




The crowd was cheering for the two, obviously impressed with the performance.

After some time, the audience began to settle back down in their seats, looking as if they  wanted more.

"Hmm, these guys seem like they want another show." Izar said to Aaron

Izar was looking at his now numb fingers.

"Woah, that show took a lot out of me"


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Izar said:


> The crowd was cheering for the two, obviously impressed with the performance.
> 
> After some time, the audience began to settle back down in their seats, looking as if they  wanted more.
> 
> ...


“Don’t work yourself out.” Aaron reminded, “There’s Still this one song that I have in mind, but it need two more eager people. We need someone who can play the ukulele and one who can play the drum.”


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> “Don’t work yourself out.” Aaron reminded, “There’s Still this one song that I have in mind, but it need two more eager people. We need someone who can play the ukulele and one who can play the drum.”




Izar stands up

"Calling all furs musicians! Get up here so we can keep the show going!" Izar bellowed 

Izar stood next to Aaron

"Hmm.. Maybe someone will hear me."


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

A hunched possum walks up on stage she looks out with her purple eyes and starts to sing


----------

